# Cottesmore new master



## stumper33 (10 January 2012)

Heard it on the grapevine, Andrew Osborne, from Bedale, will be the new master and huntsman at the Cottesmore from 1st May. Is this confirmed?


----------



## spotty_pony (11 January 2012)

Pretty sure it has been confirmed. Think he will be replacing Neil Coleman.


----------



## TwoPair (11 January 2012)

There will be no 'replacing' Neil, sorry. He may be taking up the position, but he will not 'replace' Mr C.


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (12 January 2012)

TwoPair said:



			There will be no 'replacing' Neil, sorry. He may be taking up the position, but he will not 'replace' Mr C.
		
Click to expand...

 x


----------



## JenHunt (12 January 2012)

If it is confirmed then I hope you have a lot of fun! 

I can't say I know him well by any means, but from what I know Andrew is a really nice guy, and his family are lovely too. He's an excellent hound man and a great speaker. He seems to cross country with supreme ease. And I'd really like his big horse - it's lovely and so bold! 

and TwoPair - I know how hard it is to 'replace' a much respected and admired master, but things change and we can only try to enjoy our hunting all the same.


----------



## TwoPair (12 January 2012)

That's as the case may be, but I think, like the pack that was mentioned down South, nobody other than those involved will ever know the exact circumstances. That is all I will say on that matter.

Also, as Mr C has not yet LEFT the Cottesmore, and will not be for the next few months, I think it is not up to us to speculate as to who has, or has not, been given the vacated role. Until it is finalised, nothing is definite.


----------



## combat_claire (13 January 2012)

Well said Twopair


----------



## JenHunt (13 January 2012)

I don't profess to know the ins and outs, all I'm saying is that IF it is confirmed that AO will be joining you, you should have some good hunting to come.


----------



## TwoPair (15 January 2012)

Taken from the Cotts website (and also contained in a letter sent around by Mr Bell)

"Changes for next season

Huntsman Neil Coleman will leave the Cottesmore after thirty years service to take up the position of Master Huntsman with the Torrington Farmers' Hunt. We wish him, Philippa and Charlie every success in Devon. His testimonial day will be on Tuesday 6th March.
Neil&#8217;s replacement as huntsman will be Andrew Osborne who will hunt hounds as an amateur and join the Mastership. Andrew was Joint-Master of the Sinnington from 1996-2003 before joining the Bedale as Master and Amateur Huntsman from 2005-2011.
Joining him in the Mastership will be Gemma McCormick of Thorpe Satchville. The present Joint-Masters (Richard Hunnisett, Jenny Dale, Nicholas Leeming and Bee Bell) will continue in office, together with Alex Knott who will continue to Field Master some Saturdays in the Launde/Tilton area.
First whipper-in Joe Tesseyman who joined us in 2010 will move to the Waveney Harriers as huntsman. This is a great opportunity for Joe and we wish him well.
Finally, the Cottesmore's éminence grise and former MFH Di Hellyer who as hound trustee has wisely guided our hound breeding for many years has decided it is time to step down. Jane Knight has kindly offered to assume this role."


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (17 January 2012)

the testemonial day will be quite sad   such a big change for cottesmore! X


----------



## BenceyJ (19 January 2012)

Sound like Neil is a great guy - in which case i can't wait to meet him when he will hopefully join us at Torrington Farmers Hunt.


----------



## TwoPair (19 January 2012)

You will be VERY lucky. Although I've been told 'they've not jumped a fence in years' - I think everyone, including Neil, will have a shock to the system!


----------



## BenceyJ (19 January 2012)

Yes you're right.  Our countryside is hedged with barbed wire and pig fencing.  You have to look fairly hard to find something to jump.  I bet Neil will find something though!  We are sad that our KHM is leaving us though.

I hope your new guy settles in well and gives you some good riding.


----------



## MILLGREENLADY (24 January 2012)

Does any one know who will be taking the job as 1st Whip?


----------



## Sherston (24 January 2012)

You have got an amateur as a huntsman, so you will be taking on a kennel huntsman.


----------



## spotty_pony (25 January 2012)

QassiaDeTouzaine said:



			the testemonial day will be quite sad   such a big change for cottesmore! X
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I am hoping to get to that meet, are you going?


----------



## TwoPair (26 January 2012)

I'll be there. QDT if you want to share transport let me know.


----------



## Airborne Doc (10 July 2012)

Good photo in todays Telegraph of Ozzy...sadly missed at the Bedale Hunt...a man who knows what to do and is down to earth...qualities sadly lacking in many people!...You should have lots of fun with Andrew and the Hounds...


----------

